# Fantastic little workhorse!



## jp93274 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review Just picked one up (new) on clearance at the HD for $23!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

ooo methinks i need to stop by HD tommorrow


----------

